
The American Press Is Destroying Itself - SQL2219
https://taibbi.substack.com/p/the-news-media-is-destroying-itself?r=1ejgy&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=twitter
======
pgnas
Interesting article, there are some genuine issues pointed out. While I am
certain that there are some good people in there somewhere, the press has done
an excellent job commiting seppuku. The American press turned on the American
people, plain and simple. In so far as a future? I don't know how you can go
about getting honesty from your staff in the cancel culture, I don't think
anyone understands the old adage; "you can please some of the people half of
the time, but you cannot please all of the people, all of the time"

' “Anyone who sees any piece of Opinion journalism, headlines, social posts,
photos—you name it—that gives you the slightest pause, please call or text me
immediately.”'

When you are ready to respond to FEELINGS in this manner, you cannot possibly
be effective, especially in the field of journalism and God help anyone who
has an opinion that these people don't agree with .. I shake my head in
disbelief, literally, I cannot understand how this is not completely obvious
to everyone...

------
mensetmanusman
This is an economic story. Once the internet/craiglist destroyed the economics
of the classified section, there was never any money left to hire enough
competent people.

